# Flying Roaches



## epsix

Do you find the 2 inch or longer flying cockroaches?
Its south of Florida and same level as Hawaii so I wonder if they are prevalent in households, like in Florida or Texas?
Are there good exterminators available in cities like Cancun?


----------



## epsix

r u guys scared?


----------



## conklinwh

You basically have roaches everywhere but normally more common where have warmer, more humid temperatures. We are at about 7500ft and I don't remember a cockroach, maybe the scorpions get them.
In any case, expect that where have group of expats that there is an exterminator. When we finished building January 2008, we had exterminator from San Miguel do inside/outside as an adobe house that basically open during construction. Target was really scorpions and worked if lack of scorpions a good sign.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We're at 5000 feet and only have the one inch variety. No need for the little bows and arrows that children use to shoot the big ones in the coastal ports of the Orient.
Occasional use of Home Defense works just fine.


----------



## sparks

In Florida we called them Palmento bugs and they were usually outside. The smaller ones would nest inside.

Big here on the Pacific coast is about an inch or a little more but I don't see them fly. Yes they do spray for everything and anything


----------



## DebMer

When I lived in Cartagena, Colombia I had the privilege of experiencing the flying roaches. It doesn't seem right that something so disgusting should have wings and the potential to fly at you.


----------



## joaquinx

In parts of Texas, the flying roaches are regulated by the FAA.


----------



## FHBOY

:eek2: Ah yes, palmetto bugs - I remember them from Miami, them along with weevils, which were everywhere that no one but tourists seem to pay attention to.

But I'm a New York boy and New York has cock-a-roaches (well never in my house), and they were the nasty New York cockroaches. 

:heh: "Bug spray? Did you say bug spray? Fugeddaboutit, go ahead, spray me, I dare ya!" 

Besides isn't that what pointy toe shoes/boots are for? Stomping cockroaches?

Nice to hear that they like the beach, more than the mountains down there, another good reason to live in the Sierra Madres. Now if we could only do something about scorpions. :fear: New Yorkers don't know jack about scorpions.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Cockroaches aren't fussy about location, but scorpions are very territorial. You either have them, or you don't. However, some may be delivered with a load of bricks or tiles. Folks who buy new homes, or homes with vacant lots next to them, often have scorpions and find that it is almost impossible to get rid of them. Like ants, they have migratory and feeding paths and won't give them up. Build a house in their way and they'll either go through it or over it.


----------



## FHBOY

RVGRINGO said:


> Cockroaches aren't fussy about location, but scorpions are very territorial. You either have them, or you don't. However, some may be delivered with a load of bricks or tiles. Folks who buy new homes, or homes with vacant lots next to them, often have scorpions and find that it is almost impossible to get rid of them. Like ants, they have migratory and feeding paths and won't give them up. Build a house in their way and they'll either go through it or over it.


Great! Now in addition to sun, direction, climate, access and location, location, location, now we have to add Migratory Scorpion Routes to our search for a place to live. Just great!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yup; and ant trails too, especially the leaf cutters.


----------



## circle110

I have never seen a cockroach, with or without wings, in any of the places we have lived or stayed here in Gaunajuato.

We have those little alacranes now and again but the big escorpios have never appeared and we live next to an open field. Grasshoppers are everywhere due to the field but that's about it.


----------



## ZeroTX

Is this seriously a topic? Haha. I encountered a couple of the bigger roaches in Cuernavaca (it's warm and humid), but I'm also from TEXAS and they seemed pretty mild compared to ours.


----------



## conklinwh

Assume seriousness has to do with experiences. I was raised in the New York area so certainly knew roaches and how to control them.
However, we were stationed at Ft. Benning in 1968 and 1st experience in the south. I had duty officer and received a call from my wife. She was hysterical. She was standing on a chair and watched the 2 inch palmetto bugs walking in. She swore that they had more precision and were louder than a military parade.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You have triggered a similar memory: As a brand new 2LT, I was sent to San Antonio, TX in August. Until then, this almost-Canadian northerner had never seen a cockroach. Upon arrival, we were shown to our temporary quarters on base, opened the door, turned on the light and watched the floor move. Soon, we experienced the shock of the heat and humidity. Our 1951 Buick Roadmaster had AC and we frequently took middle of the night drives, just to survive.


----------



## FHBOY

*Sometime....*



ZeroTX said:


> Is this seriously a topic? Haha. I encountered a couple of the bigger roaches in Cuernavaca (it's warm and humid), but I'm also from TEXAS and they seemed pretty mild compared to ours.


Welcome to the Forum. Sometimes we just have a bit of fun.  This is one of those topics to me. I get info from them, but I can also smile...we all need a bit of that, too. We can get back to the serious informative stuff...but this is a break. Enjoy it! :eyebrows:


----------



## epsix

thanks all

RVGringo my sincerest thanks for being so active  not to belittle the others 


ZeroTX, seriousness of a topic is on the receiver.....I am from India and the fussyness about preservatives in food, indoor smokers and bad drivers I hear sounds totally like teenager troubles to me.....but I am sure they are serious business to people who cringe about it 

but living under the same roof with 2 inch flying cockroaches is unacceptable to me  that was the same when I used to live in India 

if I have to live somewhere outside USA, as much as I would prefer a warmer climate than Canada or even New York,(so Mexico fits the bill), but a 2 inch FLYING bug is as much of a concern as a 6 ft immigration officer


----------



## TundraGreen

epsix said:


> .....I am from India and the fussyness about preservatives in food, indoor smokers and bad drivers I hear sounds totally like teenager troubles to me.....but I am sure they are serious business to people who cringe about it
> 
> but living under the same roof with 2 inch flying cockroaches is unacceptable to me  that was the same when I used to live in India ...


As you say, seriousness is in the eye of the beholder. Personally, I would much prefer flying bugs to indoor smokers. I just have the one inch crawling version, bugs not smokers, and I actually like them. As long as they stay out of the food I am happy to have them around. So I just shoo them out of the kitchen


----------



## surfrider

Hay I once built a house in Washington State USA and had these wood eating ants about 1/2" long marching through on the nice wood floor I just laid. If you stepped on one, the darn thing must have had bones, cause it made this bone braking nose. I just got the bear that roomed the forest to come in and eat them.


----------



## epsix

*Tundragreen*

1 inch not flying works for me too

and I live in WA, but will be moving to LA next week. Took an apartment for lease on 5th floor to avoid the flying ones


----------



## epsix

hi surfrider, will u love the romantic rain in WA or the sunshine in mexico, given no financial constraints?  [I would want BOTH]


----------



## surfrider

*flying roaches*



epsix said:


> 1 inch not flying works for me too
> 
> and I live in WA, but will be moving to LA next week. Took an apartment for lease on 5th floor to avoid the flying ones


Where abouts in WA? Like those long slimy slugs out there?I was selling this man from CA. property out in the forest. We got out of the car and turned around to see a Lynx looking us over. He decided to buy a house in the city:confused2: 
I lived out of Issaquah in the forest so we had all sorts of four legged + things roaming around.:llama:


----------



## Uecker_seats

When I was in Pto Vallarta a few years ago I heard a couple of these hondos argueing who was going to fly off and devour a ****** who stirs alot **** with the locals, and on his web site!


----------



## FHBOY

Uecker_seats said:


> When I was in Pto Vallarta a few years ago I heard a couple of these hondos argueing who was going to fly off and devour a ****** who stirs alot **** with the locals, and on his web site!


Qué es un "hondo"? What is a hondo?


----------



## surfrider

epsix said:


> hi surfrider, will u love the romantic rain in WA or the sunshine in mexico, given no financial constraints?  [I would want BOTH]


romantic rain? It was just fine until I started to grow moss in between my toes then I had to get sun.


----------



## Uecker_seats

FHBOY said:


> Qué es un "hondo"? What is a hondo?


HONDO = Grande


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> HONDO = Grande


In what language?


----------



## surfrider

Do you guys believe that we have written three pages on this silly topic? Hay I am going to Oaxaca on the first of Feb. Anybody live there and want to have a cup of coffee? I am taking some cooking classes there. surfrider.


----------



## xabiaxica

surfrider said:


> Do you guys believe that we have written three pages on this silly topic? Hay I am going to Oaxaca on the first of Feb. Anybody live there and want to have a cup of coffee? I am taking some cooking classes there. surfrider.


dunno about that.................but we have flying cockroaches in Spain, too


----------



## RVGRINGO

Those are Moroccan drones, looking to see if it is worth coming back.


----------



## Uecker_seats

Isla Verde said:


> In what language?


el Homeboy.


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> el Homeboy.


Now I´m even more confused


----------



## surfrider

RVGRINGO said:


> Those are Moroccan drones, looking to see if it is worth coming back.


your bad r.v surfrider:eyebrows:


----------



## RVGRINGO

Functional illiteracy can be contagious.


----------



## FHBOY

Tole ya...not everything is serious, people, a big part of life is learning to laugh!  Love this stuff - 
RV, like the drone thing really really great! 

:focus: Can we now go back to the serious discussion of flying roaches - I mean the only flying roaches I can remember were the ones I threw in the ashtray across the room. (No, I didn't inhale either)


----------



## makaloco

Baja California Sur is generally dry, but at least one flying roach got into a place I was staying during a hurricane a few years ago. I'd seen plenty of the regular kind but never a flying one, so I almost jumped out of my skin, thinking it was a bat. My cats chased it around, but it stayed near the ceiling where neither they nor I could get it. Ugh. Some things really aren't *supposed* to fly!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Once in a rare while; more like sometimes in some years, it seems like an armada of flying roaches crashes en-masse. We've awakened to find the courtyard littered with them. Do they possibly 'swarm' for breeding purposes and then die and crash, like some ants?


----------



## FHBOY

*Flying Roaches and Cicadas*



RVGRINGO said:


> Once in a rare while; more like sometimes in some years, it seems like an armada of flying roaches crashes en-masse. We've awakened to find the courtyard littered with them. Do they possibly 'swarm' for breeding purposes and then die and crash, like some ants?


Sounds like the cicadas we got a few years ago up here in Baltimore. Swarms and noise, little crunchies under your feet, and now - nothing, nada, Hope I get out of here before they come back.

Could flying roaches and cicadas be the same thing? related? Hmmmmm.


----------



## surfrider

FHBOY said:


> Sounds like the cicadas we got a few years ago up here in Baltimore. Swarms and noise, little crunchies under your feet, and now - nothing, nada, Hope I get out of here before they come back.
> 
> Could flying roaches and cicadas be the same thing? related? Hmmmmm.


The ones we had lived in a tree trunk and once I got the tree out of the ground I did not see any others. They were like large (very large) termites - they would destroy a house in no time.


----------



## Uecker_seats

RVGRINGO said:


> Functional illiteracy can be contagious.


Don't you remember the Phillies "Rally Roach?"


----------



## FHBOY

Uecker_seats said:


> Don't you remember the Phillies "Rally Roach?"


I Google-d it, what was it?


----------



## Uecker_seats

Just a joke there pardner! The fans in Philadelpha boo more then anywhere on the planet, I associated it with roach behavior.


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> Just a joke there pardner! The fans in Philadelpha boo more then anywhere on the planet, I associated it with roach behavior.


Not a very funny joke to this Phillies fan, I must say!


----------



## Uecker_seats

The Rally Squirel and I apologise, but you have to admit youse guys doo boo~~ ALOT
"I never got booed in a town where I wore a white jersey for that franchise"
Pete Rose


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> The Rally Squirel and I apologise, but you have to admit youse guys doo boo~~ ALOT
> "I never got booed in a town where I wore a white jersey for that franchise"
> Pete Rose


I accept your apology, but really, comparing a crowd of booing fans to a disgusting creature like a (yech!) roach is a bit too much.


----------



## Uecker_seats

Isla Verde said:


> I accept your apology, but really, comparing a crowd of booing fans to a disgusting creature like a (yech!) roach is a bit too much.


Where else has Santa Claus been booed at a sporting event, like when he landed at the Vet that time in a helicopter??


----------



## Isla Verde

Uecker_seats said:


> Where else has Santa Claus been booed at a sporting event, like when he landed at the Vet that time in a helicopter??


It sounds like you know a lot more about Phillies history than I do. But if you're talking about the Vet, that was some years ago. I doubt if Santa would be booed today at the new ballpark.


----------

